# Does protein increase muscle recovery



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds a stupid question i know, but what i mean is...Does the more protein you take, aid muscle recovery quicker.? or can you take a certain amount of protein, and after that its a waste of time..

I used to be able to train the same body part after just a couple of days, now i am looking at five or six days, have i been over training then.?

and yeah....i am a novice..lol


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Various aminos do, but I suspect you mean muscle repair which is an obvious yes, but your body can only use a very limited amount at one time then the body discards what is not used, so it is best to keep a constant supply in small doses rather than one binge


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

remain in a state of positive nitrogen balance as much as u can


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> Various aminos do, but I suspect you mean muscle repair which is an obvious yes, but your body can only use a very limited amount at one time then the body discards what is not used, so it is best to keep a constant supply in small doses rather than one binge


Protein repairs muscle, yes. But the body can handle all the protein you throw at it in whatever timeframe - nothing is discarded, this is pure bodybuilding myth. Neither is it necessary to spread intake out over many meals.

Basically, any protein that is not used for tissue repair and other metabolic processes will be turned to glucose via gluconeogenesis, the glucose is either burnt for energy or stored as fat depending on how many total calories you're taking in. Protein loses some of it's calorific value during digestion as a result of the above so it's the hardest macro to store as fat. Most people in a non dieting situation need about 1g per lb bodyweight to cover their needs if training regulary.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Gran and sucking eggs comes to mind


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Gran and sucking eggs comes to mind


Oh do tell, oh knowledgeable one.


----------

